# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] rotation paladin retribution no detectable (wow)

## wizard81

all is in the title I cherhce an exelent bot for a very good dps in raid mithic.

----------


## WiNiFiX

Botting is never undetected - but I can reccomend:
English Grammar For Dummies: Geraldine Woods: 9780470546642: Amazon.com: Books

----------


## wizard81

> Botting is never undetected - but I can reccomend:
> English Grammar For Dummies: Geraldine Woods: 9780470546642: Amazon.com: Books


<3 i love you guy my english is so bad :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HunterHero

> Botting is never undetected - but I can reccomend:
> English Grammar For Dummies: Geraldine Woods: 9780470546642: Amazon.com: Books


How can you RECOMMEND a grammar book when you can't write recommend properly?

----------


## WiNiFiX

> How can you RECOMMEND a grammar book when you can't write recommend properly?


Easy - I didn't reccommend a spelling book, and spelling fonetically is more clear anyways

----------

